
Ask HN: How can I disable all Security alerts for my Google Account? - OrgNet
IE: I don&#x27;t ever want for anyone to be blocked from login into my Google account. Because most of the time, I am the one being blocked.  I get something like this: &quot;Sign-in attempt was blocked for your linked Google Account&quot;.
======
rolph
[https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2018/4/25/beware-...](https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2018/4/25/beware-
of-sign-in-attempt-was-blocked-for-your-linked-account-scam/)

~~~
OrgNet
mine are not fake, I can see it from Google's own domain
([https://myaccount.google.com/](https://myaccount.google.com/)) ... I just
don't see any option to disable that "feature"/bug

------
rolph
I dont really use g00gle products, and im not standing at your console to see
exactly what happens, so im going to take a stab it in the dark.

Perhaps G00gle has blacklisted a known hostile bot or wormed machine, and
thats what is being blocked? if something had a mission to spread far and
wide, an open promiscuous account would be a good vector to exploit.

It could possibly be a spoof, so when you log in to see what happened your
password gets snarfed

~~~
OrgNet
I think Google just doesn't like that I don't use their app to access my email
(I use a 3rd party client)

~~~
rolph
i have a feeling that would be it. the client probably looks like a bot, or
does not provide identifiers that g00gle uses other than login and password.

------
anewguy9000
somewhere i read in google documentation that you cannot. you'll have to setup
a local solution (ex mail filter rule)

~~~
OrgNet
not sure how a local rule would help since they prevent me from login into my
account (when using a mail client app on my android phone)

~~~
anewguy9000
oh i see; i get security alerts from unknown devices even though it still
allows me to login. just noticed your case was different.

